
Leaks and rumors suggest Samsung's Galaxy S7 will challenge the iPhone 6s - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3022812/mobile-wireless/samsung-galaxy-s7-rumors-leaks-specs-roundup.html
======
stevep2007
Mobile fans and followers mark the seasons with Samsung's announcements of its
new flagship Galaxy S phone, at Mobile World Congress in February, and Apple's
iPhone announcements in September. As each announcement approaches, the leaks
and rumors surface and ripple throughout the news and social media.

Instead of adding a ripple with another report, greater clarity may come from
a look at the rumors as a whole to gauge what Samsung is trying to accomplish.

